# Nouméa



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tjibaou cultural center*


WINDSURF AT TJIBAOU by IGLTA Photos, on Flickr



Centre Culturel Tjibaou, Nouméa par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


*Ouémo and Faubourg Blanchot*









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article549


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Parc zoologique et forestier Michel-Corbasson*









salamafric http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11738207

The kagu is a symbol of New Caledonia:


face to face by NikoD7xxx, on Flickr


Paon blanc? by sekundo, on Flickr


Parc forestier Michel corbasson, Noumea.JPG by Pixels du monde, on Flickr









http://picasaweb.google.com/celiafabre/20080110ParcForestierEtZoologique#5155655241065054338


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tina-sur-Mer*









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article549


*Tina Golf*









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article549



Mont Dore par uphillblok, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sainte-Marie*


Nouméa, Quartier St Marie by Pixels du monde, on Flickr


*Baie de Sainte-Marie*


Canoë by Tonton des Iles-OFF till end of April, on Flickr









m-l.claude http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29106581


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vallée des Colons and Sainte-Marie*









m-l.claude http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17671313


*Vallée des Colons*


Noumea, New Caledonia 076 by Karol Glimos, on Flickr


6:40 by sekundo, on Flickr


*Promenade Vernier*


Promenade Vernier, Nouméa by Raphael Vignes, on Flickr










jean claude S http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23121976


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vallée du Tir*


Destination de rêve by MARCO-NC, on Flickr


Avenue Paul Doumer par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Chez le Géomètre par uphillblok, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Faubourg Blanchot*









http://picasaweb.google.com/david.vigne/NoumA#5235735983652573234


Maison calédonienne by Tonton des Iles-OFF till end of April, on Flickr


La Maison Célières, front porch by SandrineT, on Flickr


Faubourg Blancho, Nouméa by Raphael Vignes, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Noumea, New Caledonia by buttercup600, on Flickr



Sur une crête par uphillblok, sur Flickr



Signal Islet and Dumbea Pass, Noumea - New Caledonia by Raphael Vignes, on Flickr










http://picasaweb.google.com/101969675477260240561/2310NoumeaNewCaledonia#5441215540232323810


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, really beautiful shots....:cheers2:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad you like them :cheers2:

*Vallée du Génie*









m.claude (Panoramio) 


*Mont Coffyn*


Noumea New Caledonia_1931 par Alice & Seig, sur Flickr


*Vallon du Gaz*


Nouméa vallon du gaz par MARCO-NC, sur Flickr


Vallon du gaz par uphillblok, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Downtown*


Noumea New Caledonia_1090 par Alice & Seig, sur Flickr


*Place des Cocotiers*


Place des Cocotiers en Nouméa par moises.gonzalez, sur Flickr









Lair Jean Claude (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bernheim Library*


DSCN9274 par tgarcia2008, sur Flickr


*City Museum*









Soquette (Panoramio)


*Caserne Gally-Passebosc*


Nouméa, caserne Gally-Passebosc par fabvirge, sur Flickr


*Saint-Joseph's Cathedral*


Saint Joseph's Cathedral par Eustaquio Santimano, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Signal Islet and Dumbea Pass, Noumea - New Caledonia by Raphael Vignes, on Flickr


Bougainvillier par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Iriscreatif par uphillblok, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nouville, University*


DSCN9253 par tgarcia2008, sur Flickr

*Nouville, Kuendu Beach*


Nouvelle-Calédonie par Charles Roucher, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Port*


Depuis Nouville Plaisance par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Bounty Discovery Cruise - Day 5 par Kiwi Frenzy On Location, sur Flickr









Jeong Moonyong (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fish market*


Marché municipal par uphillblok, sur Flickr

*Port Moselle*


Nouméa, port Moselle par fabvirge, sur Flickr









m.claude (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Artillerie*









http://noumea.awardspace.com/general/natok/index.html

*Secretariat of the Pacific Community*









http://noumea.awardspace.com/general/natok/index.html


Secretariat of the Pacific Community, corridors by SandrineT, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Orphelinat Bay*









PNC (Panoramio) 









m.claude (Panoramio)









jan claude S (Panoramio) 


Voiliers de l'anse Vata par Vincent Chaigneau, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

In 2009, according to the census, the population of Nouméa was 97 579 and 163 723 in the urban area. Nouméa is an interesting case of metropolization. It is one of the fastest growing city in Oceania and is experiencing urban sprawl.


Dumbéa/mer par uphillblok, sur Flickr



Dumbéa sur mer III par uphillblok, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Naïa*, in Païta


Canal par uphillblok, sur Flickr


*Robinson*, a neighborhood of Le Mont-Dore:









m-l.claude http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40277829


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I was always wondering how it would be if I would just be there. Pure paradise. I see myself in such a bungalow on a beach.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Petites Soeurs des pauvres par uphillblok, sur Flickr


20111029 102736 DSC_1923 par guilhem22, sur Flickr


Promenade P. Vernier par uphillblok, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Météo France Nouméa par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Bouquet de pins par uphillblok, sur Flickr


IMG_7183 par Philippe AMIOT, sur Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Just perfection.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

great collection of picture :applause:


----------



## baisaroff (Jan 14, 2012)

beautiful place


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Tina presqu'île par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Couleurs Calédoniennes : Le Faubourg Blanchot, Nouméa, dimanche 15 Décembre 2013 par BenetS, sur Flickr


Nouméa - Quartier Asiatique par benoit_d, sur Flickr


Place des Cocotiers - Nouméa par benoit_d, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Summer time par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Le Meridien Noumea—Anse Vata par LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


Place des Cocotiers - Nouméa par Bibi The Best 98800


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Arc en Ciel - Rainbow Rising par Tonton des Iles-Bye bye Everyone, sur Flickr


Façade principale par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Le Meridien Noumea—Le Fare Restaurant par LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


... ou de l'autre par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Coucher de soleil sur le Rocher à la voile par gwangelinhael, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Marais De Rivière Blanche par Tonton des Iles-Bye bye Everyone, sur Flickr


Dumbéa River par Tonton des Iles-Bye bye Everyone, sur Flickr


Magenta, Nouméa par Raphael Vignes, sur Flickr


Cote Sud par notxi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nouvelle-Caledonie - Noumea par BenetS, sur Flickr


Noumea par BenetS, sur Flickr


P1030022 par BenetS, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice new photos from Noumea


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:



Pheure bleue sur néa par notxi, sur Flickr


DSC_8872 par vincent-gabriel berger, sur Flickr


Où sont les flibustiers ? par uphillblok, sur Flickr


Twin islands par Roving I, sur Flickr


DSC_8892 par vincent-gabriel berger, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1547









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1547









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article420


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

sunrise baie de la somme by notxi, on Flickr


STRAIGHT INTO NOUMEA'S DAWN by LA GRANDE TERRE, on Flickr


Cruise ship leaving Noumea by OZFreelance, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

wind surf Anse Vata Nouméa by TonyMariotti, on Flickr


Delonix regia by uphillblok, on Flickr


Palm tree paradise by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Vers le sud by uphillblok, on Flickr


*Tina-sur-Mer*


Branches de gaïac by uphillblok, on Flickr


*Païta, suburb*


IMG_8607 by gwangelinhael, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Port-Boisé*, in Mont-Dore


Port Boisé by uphillblok, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1555









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1555









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1405


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Anse Vata*


Anse Vata by hacenem, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1419

http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1588









http://www.patricemorin.com/spip.php?article1588


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

SOMETHING A LITTLE STRONGER by LA GRANDE TERRE, on Flickr


GOLDEN HOUR MOUNTAIN by LA GRANDE TERRE, on Flickr


HANGING BY THE POOL by LA GRANDE TERRE, on Flickr


BIENVENUE A NOUMEA by LA GRANDE TERRE, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would love to visit New Caledonia, but I dread those goddamn sea snakes they have there hno:

Are those snakes just in the islands or in Noumea too?


----------

